# Ferraris on the loose



## Keith Neal (Mar 7, 2012)

Subject: European Shell Commercial


Here's a link to a Shell commercial shown in Europe. Ostensibly,

they're selling gasoline, but the cars used in the video steal the show.

Ferrari pulled several of their race cars from various ages out of storage, flew them around the world, and filmed them running through the streets of Rome , Rio , New York , Hong Kong, Honolulu, and Monaco. No computer graphics---these are the original cars on the original streets.

The best part is the sound - from the basso-profundo notes of the early, front-engine era, each scene cuts to a later generation, ending with the wail of a modern F1 car.


The sounds alone bring a tear to the eye.

Even if you're not a gearhead, this video will stir the soul.

There's just something about 3 liters and 14,000 RPM !!! 

[http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=1_kwxzU4wL4&vq=medium]


----------



## Chifunda (Mar 7, 2012)

I feel a stirring in my loins...and at my age that doesn't happen too often any more. :joec:

Here's another one that always gets my blood moving: Hans Stuck driving a BMW M3 GTR at the Nürburgring. A little long, but worth watching IMHO. Tell me you don't find yourself leaning into the turns. :razz: 

[video=youtube;eSi_nRSj5jM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=eSi_nRSj5jM[/video]


----------



## dragonlord (Mar 7, 2012)

My only problem with that video is the dirty great stone chip he has in his windscreen. I keep waiting for it to turn into a crack


----------



## chazmtb (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for posting. Total gearhead here, and more so than a knife nut!!!

If you ever have a chance to drive or ride in a Ferrari or Lamborghini, take it. The most intoxicating thing about those cars is not the power, is the exhaust note that comes from the engine. The Lamborghini is just raw power.

I have been a BMW fan ever since I got a chance to drive a 325is when I was 16. My first totaly new car was a 2002 BMW 325Ci that I took on European Tourist Delivery. Picked it up at the factory in Munich, and I had a chance to drive it around Germany, Austria, Italy and France before it was shipped back to the U.S. 

I have always dreamed about owning an M3, and hopefully, I will get one for my 40th next year. It will probably be the current generation M3. I want a naturally asperated high reving V8, maybe a used 2010 E92, because they are the last naturally asperated M cars to be produced. The next generations will be a turbo charged 6.

That said, I can't be visiting the kitchen knife forums anymore, cuz can't afford both.


----------



## echerub (Mar 7, 2012)

M engines are going turbo? That's disappointing. There's something truly beautiful about a well-designed NA engine.


----------



## pumbaa (Mar 7, 2012)

echerub said:


> M engines are going turbo? That's disappointing. There's something truly beautiful about a well-designed NA engine.



I think that is the straight cut gear box you are hearing, not a turbo.


----------



## Chifunda (Mar 7, 2012)

Keith Neal said:


> Subject: European Shell Commercial
> 
> Even if you're not a gearhead, this video will stir the soul.
> 
> ...



Plus, there's a Chinese cleaver at 1:05


----------



## tkern (Mar 7, 2012)

Chifunda said:


> Plus, there's a Chinese cleaver at 1:05



Beat me to it. A shiny nickle goes to the person that can name the make and model.


----------



## chazmtb (Mar 7, 2012)

echerub said:


> M engines are going turbo? That's disappointing. There's something truly beautiful about a well-designed NA engine.



Yep,
the F10 M5 (2012) and the rest of the large variants (M6, X6M and X5M) are 4.4 twin turbos. M3 will be a V6 twin turbo. All making tons of horses. But it is Force Inducted. Actually all BMWs from what I understand will go turbo. It is part of their efficient dynamics program to meet government MPG mandates. Their small engine will be a turbo 4 cylinder. Great engine, but not the same as a NA.

I loved the inline 6 that BMW was famous for, and have owned 2 325s a X5 3.0 and 330. My wife currently drives a X5 D and that thing is really nice if you can withstand the louder diesel engine. That thing is twin turbo, with lots of low end torque, but rev line is 5000RPM. 

There is nothing like taking a naturally asperated V8 (except a v10 or v12) to a 8500 red line.

The GTR on the video is a pure NA V8 with a 8500-8700 red.


----------



## The hekler (Mar 7, 2012)

From what I hear (Car and driver april 2012) there's talk of the new M3 having not only a twin turbo v6 but a twin turbo, supercharged V6. Yeah still not a V8 that can do 8000 RPMs but definitely an exciting possibility. I'm a pretty big gear head myself and have never heard of having both a turbo and a super on a car hopefully they can pull it off. As far as the turbo 4 bangers go I hear nothing but praise. Personally I thought the straight 6 magnesium block they had in the z4 was a perfect fit but most reviews seem to think the turbo 4 is better both in the z4 and the 3series. Ive always hated BMW (besides the z series) for the same reason people hate the Yankees they just seem to have it all but when I heard about the m1 with the twin turbo straight six I fell in love wish they would hav put it into proper production.


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 7, 2012)

Too bad they have 2 too many wheels.......


----------



## jmforge (Mar 7, 2012)

But yes, they are going direct injected turbo. The new 3 series with the I-4 turbo and DI has slightly more horsepower and torque than my 2007 I-6 328i and gets 20% better EPA mileage. There is you answer as to why they are going with turbo motors.


echerub said:


> M engines are going turbo? That's disappointing. There's something truly beautiful about a well-designed NA engine.


----------



## jmforge (Mar 7, 2012)

Actually, I think that the last car in that video could rev at closer to 19000 RPM!!!!


----------



## echerub (Mar 7, 2012)

******* said:


> But yes, they are going direct injected turbo. The new 3 series with the I-4 turbo and DI has slightly more horsepower and torque than my 2007 I-6 328i and gets 20% better EPA mileage. There is you answer as to why they are going with turbo motors.



Yeah, it's true they gotta do what they gotta do ... and better fuel consumption, particularly when the car is still fun to drive, is a good thing overall.


----------



## Customfan (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.. I enjoyed those videos! :goodpost:


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 8, 2012)

chazmtb said:


> That said, I can't be visiting the kitchen knife forums anymore, cuz can't afford both.


Bah, humbug! Learn how to juggle both :cool2:


----------



## jmforge (Mar 8, 2012)

The EPA highway number for the new 3 series is 36mpg. The "official" EPA highway number for my 2007 328i is like 29mpg, but down here in flat country I see more like 32mpg at 70-75mph. As they say, your mileage may vary, but the idea that a non-hybrid or diesel powered true sports sedan like a 3 series could be pushing 40 mpg if granny is driving it at 55 is pretty impressive.


echerub said:


> Yeah, it's true they gotta do what they gotta do ... and better fuel consumption, particularly when the car is still fun to drive, is a good thing overall.


----------



## chazmtb (Mar 8, 2012)

My x5 diesel gives me 24 mpg in mixed 60 city 40 hwy. The equivalent gas engine probably gets 17 mpg in the same type of driving. I love the diesel for the torque of a v8 and the mpg of a 4 cyl. My parents crv gets slightly better mpg than my x5


----------

